# Gentoo Installation - Kernel reCompilation

## kingstonvs

Hi Gurus

I am a newbie and tried to install gentool which has a kernel version 2.6-31-r10 on tyrone hardware and ended with the "VFS : no root device found error"

After minutes of search, i came to know that the kernel does not have the hdd driver included hence tried to recompile the kernel but failed to find my hard disk driver from the menuconfig. I have a similar problem when i tried to install the same gentoo version on Dell poweredge 1000e server. Please help me.

Herewith, i have attached my tyrone servers hard disk details. Please help me to finish the installation.

 *Quote:*   

> lshw -class disk
> 
> description: ATA Disk
> 
> Product: Hitachi HDS5C105
> ...

 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/89724072@N04/8160169144/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/89724072@N04/8160134201/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/89724072@N04/8160134281/in/photostream/

Regards

Kingston

----------

## The Doctor

Hello, and welcome to Gentoo!

First off, this web site should tell you what you want to know: http://kernel-seeds.org/working.html the applet is perfect for what you want. It should also save you from missing any other important drivers.

Second, 2.6* is a really old kernel. I believe the 3.0 series is stable on all archs except ppc and ppc64.

----------

## cach0rr0

that ^^^

and, your menuconfig shows you've selected items beneath CONFIG_IDE ('ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL Support')

these should never be selected. 

the correct procedure is to find the appropriate driver underneath CONFIG_ATA

to see symbol names like 'CONFIG_ATA', use the /forwardslash in menuconfig and search

at any rate:

-use a newer kernel

-use one of Pappy's seeds

-avoid CONFIG_IDE completely; it should never be used.

----------

## kingstonvs

Hi all

Thanks your help. Unfortunately, the superior team decided to go with Fedora to support our application. If that fails, we will come back to gentoo again.

Once again Thanks to you both.

----------

